
Google brings 45 teraflops tensor flow processors to its compute cloud - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/05/google-brings-45-teraflops-tensor-flow-processors-to-its-compute-cloud/
======
tim333
It's interesting to me that this seems to cross the threshold for human brain
hardware equivalence at reasonable cost. That's based on Hans Moravec's quite
reasonable calculation of 100 teraflops. All we need is some smart hackers to
bring on the AI apocalypse ;)

(Moravec's thing
[http://www.jetpress.org/volume1/moravec.htm](http://www.jetpress.org/volume1/moravec.htm))

